# Av comparison between marantz av7005 and av 8003



## stereo55 (Jun 9, 2010)

I would like to know the opinion of the forum between the av7005 and av8003 processor. I do not know if any thing has change in sound. I like SACD and music concert videos.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you settled for one of these yet? I know the 7005 is the newer unit but outside of that I don't know much about either of them.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The one big difference between the two is the ability of the 7005 to apply audessy to the HD codecs which the 8003 was unable to do. The 8003 can accept DSD from SACD which the 7005 can not.


----------

